# TR10-D Bendix carb



## 454bbgb (May 31, 2010)

[FONT="Tahoma"][/FONT] Having issues with setting up carb . Rebuilt now runs only a short period then shuts down .Starts when palm choked ,runs then dies . Set main at 1.5 to 2.25 turns. Any tricks? Picked up 1050 that was sitting for at least 20 . Carb issue is getting the best of me. Such a classic peice of iron . Thanks in advance for the help. :usa:


----------

